# Mac or Spilo?



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

I've had this fish since about 2 or 3 inches, i bought it as a "Gold Piranha" for like $60 i know the price was high but i wanted to actually pick out my fish rather than have it shipped. do you guys know if this is a mac or a spilo or something else? i got oppinions before but i wanted to check now that its more developed. thanks in advance.
View attachment 176544

View attachment 176545

View attachment 176546

View attachment 176547


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Mac


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Yup...maculatus


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

id say mac and 60$ will be worth it when he grows up man you'll see


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok cool, what do you guess the full grown size could be in captivity? i'm thinking probably only like 6 inches.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

thats a mac


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

Mac. Looks kinda like mine, minus the extensive jaw. I bought mine for $28 at 4.5" on sale. Was originally $50.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

fett529 said:


> ok cool, what do you guess the full grown size could be in captivity? i'm thinking probably only like 6 inches.


GG has one that is roughly 10 inch or bigger-Acouple people have this size mac.....


----------



## moonie (Nov 11, 2007)

that fish is gone know


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think there are two different variants...the ones with red eyes tend to stay small....like under 9". The ones with a clear eye seem to get larger...I have seen a few that are in the 11" range. I think mine is in that range. I have pictures of him with a measured 9" brandtii and he looks a couple inches larger.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

The largest Mac I have owned was 8-9 inches max.
I don't have him in a large tank either...that could effect the size.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ok thanks for the input guys, i ended up trading that fish in for a manny!


----------

